# Kurz oder Langschaft ?



## Michael079 (4. September 2017)

Moin zusammen,
Ich fahre momentan an meinem Boot ( 4m , ohne Kajüte , bis 20ps Motorisierbar , siehe Bild) einen 5ps Kurzschaft Motor. Wenn ich jedoch bei Vollgas in die Kurve gehe zieht die Schraube Luft. Bei geradeausfahrt ist alles ok. Wäre hier das Problem durch einen Langschaft Motor behoben ? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen 9.9ps Motor zuzulegen. Mfg Michael


----------



## Franky (4. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*

Miss doch mal die sog. Spiegelhöhe. Hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/index2.htm?pages/motor/schaft.htm
Wenn größer 38 cm dann Langschaft


----------



## Dieter02 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*

Mit diesem Bild ist das schlecht zu beurteilen.
Wenn dein Boot für Kurzschaftmotoren gedacht ist dann sollte das auch funktionieren.
Wenn du einen Langschaft dranmachst (Bei Kurzschaftspiegelhöhe) sollte das schon gehen, das einzigste daran ist das der Motor dann eventuell zu tief hängt und damit unnötig viel Schaft im Wasser hängt und bremst.

Die Kavitationsplatte sollte auf Höhe des Bodens liegen.


----------



## Michael079 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*

Danke für die Antworten. Werde es mal nachmessen . Gibt es denn möglichkeiten das Problem zu beheben fals das Boot für kurzschaft ausgelegt ist ?


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*



Michael079 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn möglichkeiten das Problem zu beheben fals das Boot für kurzschaft ausgelegt ist ?



N dickeren Käptain an den Motor setzen.


----------



## Aal_Willi (4. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*



Michael079 schrieb:


> ...Gibt es denn möglichkeiten das Problem zu beheben fals das Boot für kurzschaft ausgelegt ist ?



Ja das geht, Du kannst Dir eine Jack Plate kaufen bzw. für das
Bötchen kannst das auch selbst bauen oder vom klugen Schlosser
anfertigen lassen.

Gruss |wavey:

https://www.google.de/search?q=jack...wvgrelVUuqXXTF3_JfERVs=#imgrc=X_P2CLruqQi7HM:


----------



## Tommes63 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*

Dann ist das halt so, ändere da bloss nichts dran. Wann fährst du mal bei Vollgas so enge Kurven das der Propeller Luft zieht?

Vergleich dein Boot und  Motor mit dem Link von Frank (Wasserport Kellermann) und setz ihn nicht zu tief. Schätze du brauchst Kurzschaft (38cm). Beim Langschaft wäre der Propeller zu tief, da sprizt ne Menge Wasser und weniger Vortrieb hast du auch, weil der zu tiefe Motor bremst.

Sollte ich mich irren, dann vergiss das. Miss die Spiegelhöhe aus und entscheide dann welchen Motor du brauchst. 
Kurzschaft: 15 Zoll Schaftlänge, ca. 38cm muß etwa identisch mit der Spiegelhöhe
Langschaft: 20 Zoll ca. 51cm

Bei Neu/Gebrauchtkauf hast du ja alle Optionen frei und mußt nicht Basteln.


----------



## Michael079 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*

Habe heute nachgemessen . Sind 43-44cm. Demnach Langschaft oder ?


----------



## rhinefisher (5. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*

Genau! Dann passt das auch.
Aber bringt dich ein 10 PS Motor denn überhaupt ins Gleiten? Kann ich mir jetzt so nicht vorstellen.. .
Wenn Du ohnehin bloß Verdrängerfahrt läufst, genügt der kleinste 2 Zylinder des Herstellers deiner Wahl - alles Andere ist nur Spritverschwendung.
Die besten Aussenborder fertigt Yamaha, die Zweitbesten Honda.. .
Petri


----------



## Michael079 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*

Wenn ich alleine fahre komme ich mit dem 5ps schon ohne weiteres ins gleiten.


----------



## elbetaler (5. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*

Suzuki 15 PS ist mit 43kg der leichteste AB in dieser Klasse. #6


----------



## Dieter02 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*

Hat dein Boot einen Kiel ? Wenn ja darfst du denn soweit ich weiss nicht mitmessen.
Bei Terhi z.B. die haben im Heckbereich so einen erhöhten Kiel und da ist dann trotzdem ein Kurzschaft dran


----------



## Tommes63 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*



Michael079 schrieb:


> Habe heute nachgemessen . Sind 43-44cm. Demnach Langschaft oder ?


Am Motor, oder am Boot nachgemessen?

Einige Kurzschaftmotoren haben auch 44cm Schaftlänge. Wenn Boot ebenso, dann sollte das passen. Wenn du allerdings Langschaft kaufst und hast am Boot 6-7cm weniger Spiegelhöhe, dann ist das Sch...

Ich hatte mal ein Schlauchboot 38cm Spiegel und 44cm Motor (Motor war auch als Kurzschaft bezeichnet), Ergebnis: ich mußte was unterlegen damit der Motor höher kommt und die Kaviplatte fast bündig mit dem Bootsboden ist.


----------



## Franky (6. September 2017)

*AW: Kurz oder Langschaft ?*



Michael079 schrieb:


> Habe heute nachgemessen . Sind 43-44cm. Demnach Langschaft oder ?



Ich hab gerade mal eben bei Honda und Yamaha vorbeigesehen. Die geben für Ihre Kurzschaftmotoren ca 43 cm Spiegelhöhe an.


----------

